# Can my chicks go outside tonight?



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in nh and it's chilly out but they will be in the gararge with 2 heat lamps and insulation I have 67 chicks some are 4-5 weeks old with almost all their feathers and some are 2 weeks old but they look comfortable and cuddly... I have 3 ducks too but They all have to be out because they are stinking the house up... I hope they will be ok and not die I'm so worried about them please help


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

bluejeanprincess said:


> I'm in nh and it's chilly out but they will be in the gararge with 2 heat lamps and insulation I have 67 chicks some are 4-5 weeks old with almost all their feathers and some are 2 weeks old but they look comfortable and cuddly... I have 3 ducks too but They all have to be out because they are stinking the house up... I hope they will be ok and not die I'm so worried about them please help


In garage they should be fine I'm sure....don't worry if they're cold the they'll huddle.up.......especially with 70 birds


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If they are in the garage with heat lamps they should be good. I live in NH too! Where abouts are you? Welcome by the way !


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

They should be fine with the heat lamps. As long as they are safe from predators and able to huddle up, they should be able to keep warm.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the other. They will be fine. I kicked mine totally outside by 3 weeks old last year with only 1 heat lamp and an unisulated coop and all survived.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*http://www.chickenforum.com/f38/chicks-3288/#post41094*


----------



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Try this out*

I wouldnt put them outside because they are so young. I live in India and have a large chicken coop and many youngsters died in the cold (in India!). If you have a fast-growing breed, then it will not take too long for them to be able to go outside, but they should be at least 2 weeks old (after hatching) before you let them out.

good luck.


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in claremont nh it's nice to meet a fellow nh chicken friend! Where are you? Thank you everyone I feel so much better and I'll sleep easy tonight


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

tigernielscremer said:


> I wouldnt put them outside because they are so young. I live in India and have a large chicken coop and many youngsters died in the cold (in India!). If you have a fast-growing breed, then it will not take too long for them to be able to go outside, but they should be at least 2 weeks old (after hatching) before you let them out.
> 
> good luck.


How exciting that you are in India, Tiger. I'm in NJ in the US but have lots of friends from India and the Middle East. Here at Chicken Forum we talk to people from all over the world, but we are not yet well represented in Asia. Very few from China or India. I really hope you stay around and visit often. Welcome, my new friend.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bluejeanprincess said:


> I'm in claremont nh it's nice to meet a fellow nh chicken friend! Where are you? Thank you everyone I feel so much better and I'll sleep easy tonight


welcome to the forum
we are up in wolfeboro
i would get the 4 week old birds out & into the coop
however it needs to be draft free
& there needs to be some vents or a window opened part way so they can get some fresh air too.
i would keep the 2 week olds in a brooder a while longer if i could
you can get away with letting them out early because you have so many

what are your plans for them?
layers,meatbirds?
what breeds are they?
got pictures?

good luck
piglett


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I always work my temps down (heat source) and go from there depending on the weather.

So no ... I would not put them straight out into the world ... but that is just me.


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much. They've been outside for 3 days now and all have survived and are comfortable.  I will start weaning the older ones off the lamp one the weather gets better.. But I'm still getting new babies each week and can't take them all off it. Once this darn cold wind and chilly nights ends then I can start to even think about their future... But the warmth all 75 of them give each other will be enough once it gets a little warmer. Nice to meet you piglett


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

I have pictures and will put them up... But the breeds I have are:
White leghorn
Nh reds/rir
Red sex links
Buff orpingtons
Tetra tint
Bantams/white silkies
Cornish rocks
Golden laced wyandottes


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

bluejeanprincess said:


> I have pictures and will put them up... But the breeds I have are:
> White leghorn
> Nh reds/rir
> Red sex links
> ...


Can't wait for pictures


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Do whatever you think is best.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What is a terra tint? I'd love to see pics.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bluejeanprincess said:


> Thank you everyone so much. They've been outside for 3 days now and all have survived and are comfortable.  I will start weaning the older ones off the lamp one the weather gets better.. But I'm still getting new babies each week and can't take them all off it. Once this darn cold wind and chilly nights ends then I can start to even think about their future... But the warmth all 75 of them give each other will be enough once it gets a little warmer. Nice to meet you piglett


nice to meat you too BlueJean
i still had 17 left over chicks in my bathroob brooder(i had already sold the others)
they were 3 weeks old & they we getting LOUD!
so i pit them all in a box with small holes in it.
once i got the brooder all set up in the woodshed i went back in to get the chicks. there was a huge amount of heat comming from that box i tell you. it felt like there was some kind of heater turned on inside that box.
the body tepm of chicks is 101f to start with so once i put them all together like that in a small space.....WOW 
so now i have more chicks hatching out today
(buff orpingtons & silkies)
atleast they are not making all that much noise....yet 

piglett


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Tetra tints are a speckled chick that are a mix between a RIR and a white leghorn...they produce a speckled cream colored egg....I will post pics of my babies tomorrow and post on here when they're up


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks blue. Sounds like a red comet. Wonder what the difference might be.


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe the difference is between whether the hen or rooster is a rir or leghorn..? Some breeds depend on that I guess lol for dominant traits sake I'm assuming that's all I could speculate on lol


----------



## bluejeanprincess (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's some pics of my babies! It's hard to tell the leghorns and Cornish rocks apart at this age so those are the only ones I don't know unless they have longer tail feathers I know it's a leghorn


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of babies! Great photos, some of yours look a lot like mine. =)


----------

